# Benuterverwaltung

## lukasletitburn

Hey Forum,

wie kann ich mir auf der Konsole eine Übersicht anzeigen lassen der vorhanden Benutzer Ihrer Gruppen und Ihren UID´s und GID´s? habe nichts gefunden dazu oder ich habe nicht nach den richtigen Schlagwörtern gesucht...

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## bell

```
cat /etc/passwd

cat /etc/group
```

?

```
man 5 passwd

man 5 group
```

----------

## papahuhn

"getent passwd" und "getent group" funktionieren auch mit LDAP-Accounts.

----------

## lukasletitburn

Danke für eure Hilfe  :Smile: 

Aber kann ich mir auch eine Tabelle ausgeben lassen mit Feldern so der user UID GID steht und dazu die Gruppe zugehörigkeiten?

----------

## papahuhn

```
getent passwd | perl -ne 'system "id", (split ":", $_)[0]'
```

----------

